# Hello from St. Augustine!



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a quick hiya from a new member. My name is Doug, and I live in St. Augustine, Florida.

I have owned many boats over the years (though most of them were power boats), and have always dreamed of having a decent-sized cruising sailboat to travel the world and live aboard.

About six months ago, I realized the first step in that dream and purchased IBIS, a 1972 Bristol 34 sloop. It's a fixer-upper, but solid where it counts most -- good hull, rigging, sails and a low-hours Yanmar diesel inboard.

I plan to spend the next year and a half working on the boat and getting my girlfriend and I up to the task of sailing offshore, then we hope to begin our cruising life with a shakedown cruise to the Florida Keys and the Bahamas.

Our ultimate goal is to cross the pond and sail to England and Ireland, which we hope to do by 2011.

I'm sure I'll benefit from the wealth of knowledge from the members here, and I hope I don't pester you guys with too many dumb questions.

Cheers!


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome Doug,



> I don't pester you guys with too many dumb questions.


There are no dumb questions, only dumb answers...

Cheers,


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello Doug, We're nearby,- up the St. Johns at Orange Park. We're often at the Conch House or Oyster Creek Marina. I've always thought well of the Bristols. 'sure to be a joy for you. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi Doug...welcome aboard. You live in a great place! Where do you keep the boat?


----------



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!

CaptainForce -- I love the Conch House, and Hurricane Patty's (at Oyster Creek) makes great bloody marys.

Camaraderie -- I keep my boat on the anchorage, near the Bridge of Lions.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Doug and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Welcome Aboard oceansoul63*

I am located over at the Green Cove Springs Marina. If you have any questions come on over. It's a great boat yard and a friendly place too.

I probably know CaptainForce also, he's just down the river from me.

If you get to the marina just ask for Capn Dave, everybody knows me.

Fair Winds and have a Happy and Blessed New Year

Cap'n Dave


----------



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've driven through Green Cove Springs, and it seems like a very cool town and waterfront. We get people coming into the St. Augustine Municipal Marina from Green Cove Springs from time to time, and they've all been super friendly and seem to love being there as you do.

Thanks!


----------

